# LE RONDE



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Scusate ma nel mazzo delle notizie da brivido vorrei introdurre anche il fatto che, con il pacchetto sicurezza, la Guardia Nazionale Padana è diventata una sorta di corpo auiliario dello Stato...questo mi ricorda terribilmente i racconti di mia nonna sugli squadroni fascisti...gruppi di privati cittadini armati di bastone che girano per le strade legittimati a picchiare..


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate ma nel mazzo delle notizie da brivido vorrei introdurre anche il fatto che, con il pacchetto sicurezza, la Guardia Nazionale Padana è diventata una sorta di corpo auiliario dello Stato...questo mi ricorda terribilmente i racconti di mia nonna sugli squadroni fascisti...gruppi di privati cittadini armati di bastone che girano per le strade legittimati a picchiare..



le ronde non dovrebbero dare maggiore sicurezza?


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le ronde non dovrebbero dare maggiore sicurezza?


 
Scusa??? a me sapere che un tizio qualsiasi per strada ha un bastone ed è legittimato a darmele tutto dà tranne che sicurezza.Io la mia sicurezza la metto nelle mani delle forze dell'ordine, quelle vere, fatte da gente che fa addestramenti, che fa preparazioni anche psicologiche e non di tesserati di partito con la voglia di menare le mani


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le ronde non dovrebbero dare maggiore sicurezza?


Purtroppo dicevano così anche delle camicie nere.
Non è l'idea alla base ad essere sbagliata, ma l'uso che se ne rischia di fare.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa??? a me sapere che un tizio qualsiasi per strada ha un bastone ed è legittimato a darmele tutto dà tranne che sicurezza.Io la mia sicurezza la metto nelle mani delle forze dell'ordine, quelle vere, fatte da gente che fa addestramenti, che fa preparazioni anche psicologiche e non di tesserati di partito con la voglia di menare le mani


 mi pare di aver capito che non possano essere armati....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare di aver capito che non possano essere armati....


Lascia stare le regole: a quelle chi vuole davvero riesce sempre a girarci intorno.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le ronde non dovrebbero dare maggiore sicurezza?


E' una battuta? Delegare a privati cittadini parte dell'ordine pubblico, da maggior sicurezza?


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare di aver capito che non possano essere armati....


 Tu andresti di notte a cercare spacciatori o peggio a mani nude?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu andresti di notte a cercare spacciatori o peggio a mani nude?


ma non ci andrei nemmeno armata....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una battuta? Delegare a privati cittadini parte dell'ordine pubblico, da maggior sicurezza?


No. E' una semplicissima domanda.
Siete un po' sul chi va là...
Chiedevo e basta. 
Siccome non so se siano armate, che regole debbano seguire chiedevo e basta.
Mi è capitato di notte da sola di tirare un fiato se vedevo una pattuglia di pulotti quando mi stavano rompendo i coglioni e ,vista l'escalation di violenze da gruppi di pezzi di merda, se invece dei poliziotti vedessi delle ronde non credo che mi farebbe schifo.
Tutto qua


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Siete un po' malfidati.

Il mio quartiere stava diventando una merda, la polizia non riusciva a fare tutto... hanno messo le ronde 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Voila' sti ragazzini minchioni sono spariti ed e' sparita tutta la spazzatura che buttavano a cazzo... porto fuori il cane la sera e nessuno mi rompe piu' i coglioni perche' per quanto non armati, intanto sono in contatto con la polizia... se succede qualcosa di realmente grave la polizia arriva in 5 minuti.

Mica cotiche. Sono felice di pagarli!


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siete un po' malfidati.
> 
> Il mio quartiere stava diventando una merda, la polizia non riusciva a fare tutto... hanno messo le ronde
> 
> ...


 non dici male .è l'atteggiamento con il quale si parte che fa la differenza.
un conto è una vigile sorveglianza, un altro sentirsi giustizieri della notte.
e questo è un pericolo che si corre


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Io credo che se ben regolamentate le ronde possano essere un valido aiuto per il cittadino. Attenzione: non sto parlando di giustizieri della notte ma di gruppi di persone disarmati in contatto con la polizia


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

questo atteggiamento di scoramento e malcontento ci porta a sottovalutare troppo spesso il nostro prossimo e a vedere malvagità e malafede  anche in iniziative giuste e finalizzate  a proteggere i cittadini.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *No. E' una semplicissima domanda.*
> *Siete un po' sul chi va là...*
> Chiedevo e basta.
> Siccome non so se siano armate, che regole debbano seguire chiedevo e basta.
> ...


Hai ragione, scusami. Comunque, non condivido affatto questa cosa delle ronde.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu andresti di notte a cercare spacciatori o peggio a mani nude?


in realtà non si dovrebbe trattare di andare a cercar nessuno, dovrebbe unicamente essere una "presenza di disturbo" ed un contatto con le vere e proprie forze di polizia.
Il rischio dei "vendicatori della notte" è forte, ma se, soprattutto in certi quartieri, si riesce a far funzionare la cosa secondo le regole......


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo atteggiamento di scoramento e malcontento ci porta a sottovalutare troppo spesso il nostro prossimo e a vedere malvagità e malafede anche in iniziative giuste e finalizzate a proteggere i cittadini.


 veramente malvagità e malafede nel prossimo sono la partenza di questa iniziativa


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Siete un po' malfidati.*
> 
> Il mio quartiere stava diventando una merda, la polizia non riusciva a fare tutto... hanno messo le ronde
> 
> ...


solo un pò?


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente malvagità e malafede nel prossimo sono la partenza di questa iniziativa


purtroppo però nella realtà di tutti i giorni si verificano molti fatti che potrebbero essere anche solo scoraggiati da una maggior presenza sul territorio.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai ragione, scusami. Comunque, non condivido affatto questa cosa delle ronde.


perchè parti dal presupposto che siano giustizieri.
no?


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Secondo me il concetto di base è giusto. tutto sta nel normarlo a dovere


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè parti dal presupposto che siano giustizieri.
> no?


No. Perchè credo che in un paese civile, l'ordine pubblico debba essere gestito sempre e solo dalle forze di polizia... delegare la sicurezza ad organizzazioni di cittadini rappresenta un fallimento dello stato.
I giustizieri? Purtroppo ci saranno, non preoccuparti.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Perchè credo che in un paese civile, l'ordine pubblico debba essere gestito sempre e solo dalle forze di polizia... delegare la sicurezza ad organizzazioni di cittadini rappresenta un fallimento dello stato.


ma se il numero di poliziotti non è sufficiente??
che si fa??


----------



## Old matilde (6 Febbraio 2009)

le ronde, per come le ho viste, sono gruppi di persone che osservano soprattutto i piccoli teppisti, gli ubriachi molesti, i writers che imbrattano dove non si può.. sono in contatto con la polizia per cui chiamano se vedono guai o danni in corso ai beni pubblici. loro non fanno niente, non sono armati e non intervengono. In città è anche disponibile un numero verde 24 h su 24 che puoi chiamare anche anonimamente, io una notte l'ho fatto e la polizia in tempo reale è arrivata sotto i miei occhi, tempo 4 passi di numero.
I risultati si sono visti. Una città vivibile senza troppa paura.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se il numero di poliziotti non è sufficiente??
> che si fa??


Non si tagliano i bilanci in finanziaria. Abbiamo le tasse più alte del mondo, e non ci son soldi per un cazzo di niente. E che non si appiglino al debito pubblico, che lo hanno creato loro in quarant'anni di malgoverni ladreschi!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Perchè credo che in un paese civile, l'ordine pubblico debba essere gestito sempre e solo dalle forze di polizia... delegare la sicurezza ad organizzazioni di cittadini rappresenta un fallimento dello stato.
> I giustizieri? Purtroppo ci saranno, non preoccuparti.


Ma pagare un poliziotto per stare in giro nel quartiere a non fare un cazzo costa troppo per ogni paese.

Le ronde qua, sono cittadini disoccupati che hanno ricevuto un minimo di addestramento, niente armi e un ricetrasmittente per chiamare una pattuglia in caso di necessita'. Vengono pagati una cazzata e' hanno lo stesso effetto.

Hanno sede nella polizia locale che decide anche i turni (in modo da  garantire che non vi associazioni strane) mica si riuniscono nello scantinato.

_Inzomma_ se organizzato come dio comanda funziona.


----------



## Old matilde (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Perchè credo che in un paese civile, l'ordine pubblico debba essere gestito sempre e solo dalle forze di polizia... delegare la sicurezza ad organizzazioni di cittadini rappresenta un fallimento dello stato.
> I giustizieri? Purtroppo ci saranno, non preoccuparti.


purtroppo il pericolo è questo, confidare nella buona coscenza dei singoli cittadini, si sà che qualcuno potrebbe sentirsi troppo in potere, non sò


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma pagare un poliziotto per stare in giro nel quartiere a non fare un cazzo costa troppo per ogni paese.
> 
> *Le ronde qua, sono cittadini disoccupati che hanno ricevuto un minimo di addestramento, niente armi e un ricetrasmittente per chiamare una pattuglia in caso di necessita'. Vengono pagati una cazzata e' hanno lo stesso effetto.*
> 
> ...


 Qua non saranno così, vedrai. In ogni caso, se la maggioranza vuole uno stato di cittadini poliziotti, siamo in democrazia... che se lo tenga.


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qua non saranno così, vedrai. In ogni caso, se la maggioranza vuole uno stato di cittadini poliziotti, siamo in democrazia... che se lo tenga.


 
mizzica! e poi dicono a me che sono sfiduciata!!!!!
non bocciamo l'idea in partenza, magari viene realizzata bene


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> purtroppo il pericolo è questo, confidare nella buona coscenza dei singoli cittadini, si sà che qualcuno potrebbe sentirsi troppo in potere, non sò


In Italia anche sa dai la divisa da usciere a qualcuno, poi si sente forte da esercitare il suo potere. Vedrai, cosa ne uscirà... ma tant'è... chissenefrega, sarà l'ultimo dei problemi, purtroppo. C'è molta più merda all'orizzonte di qualche pagliaccio in divisa verde che girerà la sera.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mizzica! e poi dicono a me che sono sfiduciata!!!!!
> *non bocciamo l'idea in partenza, magari viene realizzata bene*


Certo, vedrai...


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, vedrai...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


----------



## Old matilde (6 Febbraio 2009)

_"...associazioni di cittadini potranno segnalare alle forze dell'ordine situazioni di grave disagio sociale o di pericolo per la sicurezza pubblica. Sarà anche soppressa la norma che *vietava ai medici di segnalare la presenza di irregolari.*
Non si tratta di questioni secondarie, ma della traduzione in fatti del sentire comune di questi nostri tempi. La politica perde progressivamente il proprio ruolo di guida e diviene sempre di più il braccio operativo dei cittadini e della loro pancia.
Il punto centrale non è quindi la preoccupazione che possono suscitare dei medici denuncia-irregolari o delle ronde di dilettanti allo sbaraglio in piazza. Ci sembra molto più importante sottolineare che l’accantonamento delle ideologie porta i cittadini e i loro sentimenti al centro dell’azione politica. Ma la politica non può essere appannaggio dell’ignoranza (politica, appunto) e dell’istinto, e nemmeno delle tensioni di ogni minima fase storica. La politica non può perdere il proprio ruolo di “guida” verso una meta alta e irraggiungibile, fonte di comportamenti virtuosi. L’ideologia, divenuto un così “brutto” termine, altro non è che il progetto di una società modello, da perseguire nel rispetto delle idee altrui. L’ideologia costituisce in politica ciò che l’esempio di Gesù Cristo è per ogni buon cattolico. Occorre non dimenticarlo, non dimenticare che ogni volta che nella storia un popolo ha agito secondo la propria pancia si sono generati disastri inenarrabili. Occorre non dimenticare il ruolo di mediatore che la politica può e deve ricoprire, pena la degenerazione dei rapporti tra cittadini di estrazione culturale o razziale differente.
Occorre non dimenticare e puntare ad una politica più alta e virtuosa, che non comprende né giustifica le ronde di cittadini per le strade e i medici che denunciano dei malati “diversi” alle autorità. *Quanto tempo passerà prima che le ronde girino armate? E quanto prima che i clandestini ammalati non si facciano più curare dai medici negli ospedali o negli ambulatori per paura di essere denunciati? *
Davvero stiamo diventando ogni giorno più miopi e stiamo accantonando gli occhiali che ci permetterebbero di vedere lontano. Non è così che si rinnova la politica, così la si uccide, e se non cambieremo rotta ne subiremo tutti le conseguenze."_

*questo mi fa pensare come MoltiM, mi resta il dubbio che se ben oragnizzati, che la polizia non è sufficiente, e che per quello che ho visto anni fa nella città dove vivevo FUNZIONAVA molto bene.*


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In Italia anche sa dai la divisa da usciere a qualcuno, poi si sente forte da esercitare il suo potere. Vedrai, cosa ne uscirà... ma tant'è... chissenefrega, sarà l'ultimo dei problemi, purtroppo. C'è molta più merda all'orizzonte di qualche pagliaccio in divisa verde che girerà la sera.


























...e immagina il grado di fanatismo di chi accetta...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> *...e immagina il grado di fanatismo di chi accetta*...


Quelli del Dio-Po. Vabbè, ogni paese ha ciò che si merita... a noi non son bastati vent'anni di pagliacci in divisa nera, ora vogliamo cambiar colore.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli del Dio-Po. Vabbè, ogni paese ha ciò che si merita... a noi non son bastati vent'anni di pagliacci in divisa nera, ora vogliamo cambiar colore.


Ma scusa, se le ronde fossero rosse andrebbe meglio??
Non ne faccio una questione di politica ma solo di sicurezza e aiuto ai cittadini.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli del Dio-Po. Vabbè, ogni paese ha ciò che si merita... a noi non son bastati vent'anni di pagliacci in divisa nera, ora vogliamo cambiar colore.



...e te lo immagini un servizio di ronda a Napoli??


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e te lo immagini un servizio di ronda a Napoli??


Su questo non posso che darti ragione


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Su questo non posso che darti ragione



...e stiamo andando sempre più in quella direzione...NORD-SUD, due realtà completamente diverse che stanno contribuendo a diseguagliare sempre di più...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se le ronde fossero rosse andrebbe meglio??
> Non ne faccio una questione di politica ma solo di sicurezza e aiuto ai cittadini.


No. Ma guarda caso le hanno proposte i bifolchi verdi... comunque, niente di male, come dicevo. Ci saranno ben altri cazzi di cui preoccuparsi, che qualche pirlone alla Borghezio in giro la notte...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e te lo immagini un servizio di ronda a Napoli??


 Perchè, a Treviso?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e stiamo andando sempre più in quella direzione...NORD-SUD, due realtà completamente diverse che stanno contribuendo a diseguagliare sempre di più...


e quindi?
da chi e cosa dipende?


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Perchè credo che in un paese civile, l'ordine pubblico debba essere gestito sempre e solo dalle forze di polizia... *delegare la sicurezza ad organizzazioni di cittadini rappresenta un fallimento dello stato.*
> I giustizieri? Purtroppo ci saranno, non preoccuparti.


Vero.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quindi?
> da chi e cosa dipende?


da quelli che hanno queste idee meravigliose, e da quelli che le sposano...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> da quelli che hanno queste idee meravigliose, e da quelli che le sposano...


 Abbiamo inventato noi il fascismo, anche se in tanti lo dimenticano. ll rinascimento non è il solo bel regalo che abbiamo fatto al mondo....


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non si tagliano i bilanci in finanziaria. Abbiamo le tasse più alte del mondo, e non ci son soldi per un cazzo di niente. E che non si appiglino al debito pubblico, che lo hanno creato loro in quarant'anni di malgoverni ladreschi!


Pensa che alcuni mesi fa ho letto che la polizia non avevono i fondi per il cibo dei cani-poliziotti


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa che alcuni mesi fa ho letto che la polizia non avevono i fondi per il cibo dei cani-poliziotti


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> da quelli che hanno queste idee meravigliose, e da quelli che le sposano...


certo.
e poi ci sono quelli invece che non fanno niente o passano la vita a lamentarsi convinti  che "qualche santo ci penserà"


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo.
> e poi ci sono quelli invece che non fanno niente o passano la vita a lamentarsi convinti  che "qualche santo ci penserà"


esistono le forze dell'ordine per la sicurezza dei cittadini...i santi servono ad altro (per chi crede in loro...)


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> esistono le forze dell'ordine per la sicurezza dei cittadini...i santi servono ad altro (per chi crede in loro...)


 A quanto pare pure i cani poliziotti stanno morendo di fame... sono in cerca di sostituti....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> esistono le forze dell'ordine per la sicurezza dei cittadini...i santi servono ad altro (per chi crede in loro...)


ti ripeto la domanda che ho già fatto.se le forze dell'ordine non sono sufficienti?
che si fa??


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ripeto la domanda che ho già fatto.se le forze dell'ordine non sono sufficienti?
> che si fa??


ti hanno già risposto, e cmq te lo riscrivo chiaro chiaro...se non sono sufficienti, si fanno altre caserme e nuove assunzioni (ma te lo potevi pure immaginare, dai...)


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ti hanno già risposto, e cmq te lo riscrivo chiaro chiaro...se non sono sufficienti, si fanno altre caserme e nuove assunzioni (ma te lo potevi pure immaginare, dai...)


certo. Vedo le code fuori dalla caserme. Anzi, iniziano ad intralciare il traffico
E non c'è da stupirsi infatti.
tra lo stipendio che beccano e la considerazione della gente effettivamente è una professione molto ambita.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Vedo le code fuori dalla caserme. Anzi, iniziano ad intralciare il traffico
> E non c'è da stupirsi infatti.
> tra lo stipendio che beccano e la considerazione della gente effettivamente è una professione molto ambita.



...e dovresti indignarti per questo...e no essere d'accordo a una situazione di rassegnazione alle insufficienze (le tasse le paghi, sì?) e delegittimazione delle forze dell'ordine


...la considerazione della gente??

e che significa...dalle tue parti attaccano i poliziotti??


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Vedo le code fuori dalla caserme. Anzi, iniziano ad intralciare il traffico
> E non c'è da stupirsi infatti.
> tra lo stipendio che beccano e la considerazione della gente effettivamente è una professione molto ambita.


 Lo stato non assume, altrimenti le code le vedresti eccome.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Febbraio 2009)

ma che due coglio ni ... a leggere certa gente viene da farsi le canne!


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

...mancava il cazzone...ora siete a posto!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato non assume, altrimenti le code le vedresti eccome.


e chi paga lo stipendio alle forze dell'ordine?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e dovresti indignarti per questo...e no essere d'accordo a una situazione di rassegnazione alle insufficienze (le tasse le paghi, sì?) e delegittimazione delle forze dell'ordine
> 
> 
> ...la considerazione della gente??
> ...


rilassati che mi sembri un po' arrogantello e aggressivo.Sì, la considerazione della gente. Devo spiegartelo in aramaico che i poliziotti in italia non sono molto ben visti e che non è una professione molto ambita?
dove vivi tu è diverso? se ricordo  di dove sei non mi sembra proprio-


----------



## Old Staff (6 Febbraio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ma che due coglio ni ... a leggere certa gente viene da farsi le canne!





Iago ha detto:


> ...mancava il cazzone...ora siete a posto!


Siete pregati di non trascendere.

Grazie


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi paga lo stipendio alle forze dell'ordine?


 Mi sa che non leggi tutti gli interventi... ne ho parlato qualche pagina fa. Ma sembra normale ormai considerare che lo stato non possa farlo. Per me ancora non lo è, però ci si abitua a tutto a quanto pare.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Mi sa che non leggi tutti gli interventi.*.. ne ho parlato qualche pagina fa. Ma sembra normale ormai considerare che lo stato non possa farlo. Per me ancora non lo è, però ci si abitua a tutto a quanto pare.


lo so. Sembra impossibile ma oggi mi fanno lavorare


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so. Sembra impossibile ma oggi mi fanno lavorare


 Negrieri schifosi...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Negrieri schifosi...


oltretutto ho il computer nuovo con uno schermo enorme e non riesco a levare abbastanza in fretta la pagina del forum


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltretutto ho il computer nuovo con uno schermo enorme e non riesco a levare abbastanza in fretta la pagina del forum


 Perchè non protesti?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè non protesti?


perchè me li sto lavorando da stamattina per uscire prima


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè me li sto lavorando da stamattina per uscire prima


 Ma che ruffiana....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che ruffiana....


infatti. Mi sa che preferisco rompergli le palle che uscire prima..


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Riduci la finestra del forum... ti devo proprio insegnare tutto?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Riduci la finestra del forum... ti devo proprio insegnare tutto?


è già ridotta.E' quel cazzo di cuore spezzato che spicca come una macchia di sugo


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è già ridotta.E' quel cazzo di cuore spezzato che spicca come una macchia di sugo


Metti il default style...è meno identificabile...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo atteggiamento di scoramento e malcontento ci porta a sottovalutare troppo spesso il nostro prossimo e a vedere malvagità e malafede anche in iniziative giuste e finalizzate a proteggere i cittadini.


 Beh se le propongono Calderoli e Borghezio ...un po' diffidente lo sono.



In teoria dovrebbe essere la regolamentazione del controllo sociale spontaneo un tempo nei piccoli centri e che ora non c'è più nelle grandi città.
L'idea che il territotorio sia dei cittadini e che è la presenza delle brave persone che allontana il degrado e ripristina la legalità è giusto.
Ma se diventa un delegare la pubblica sicurezza a dei prepotenti che ottengono la "licenza di menare" ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io credo che la riappropriazione del territorio si attui con altri mezzi.
Anche se non credo che sia da evitare la repressione, ma non attuata da chi mi fa paura quanto chi da cui mi vorrebbero proteggere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> _"...associazioni di cittadini potranno segnalare alle forze dell'ordine situazioni di grave disagio sociale o di pericolo per la sicurezza pubblica. Sarà anche soppressa la norma che *vietava ai medici di segnalare la presenza di irregolari.*_
> _Non si tratta di questioni secondarie, ma della traduzione in fatti del sentire comune di questi nostri tempi. La politica perde progressivamente il proprio ruolo di guida e diviene sempre di più il braccio operativo dei cittadini e della loro pancia._
> _Il punto centrale non è quindi la preoccupazione che possono suscitare dei medici denuncia-irregolari o delle ronde di dilettanti allo sbaraglio in piazza. Ci sembra molto più importante sottolineare che l’accantonamento delle ideologie porta i cittadini e i loro sentimenti al centro dell’azione politica. Ma la politica non può essere appannaggio dell’ignoranza (politica, appunto) e dell’istinto, e nemmeno delle tensioni di ogni minima fase storica. La politica non può perdere il proprio ruolo di “guida” verso una meta alta e irraggiungibile, fonte di comportamenti virtuosi. L’ideologia, divenuto un così “brutto” termine, altro non è che il progetto di una società modello, da perseguire nel rispetto delle idee altrui. L’ideologia costituisce in politica ciò che l’esempio di Gesù Cristo è per ogni buon cattolico. Occorre non dimenticarlo, non dimenticare che ogni volta che nella storia un popolo ha agito secondo la propria pancia si sono generati disastri inenarrabili. Occorre non dimenticare il ruolo di mediatore che la politica può e deve ricoprire, pena la degenerazione dei rapporti tra cittadini di estrazione culturale o razziale differente._
> _Occorre non dimenticare e puntare ad una politica più alta e virtuosa, che non comprende né giustifica le ronde di cittadini per le strade e i medici che denunciano dei malati “diversi” alle autorità. *Quanto tempo passerà prima che le ronde girino armate? E quanto prima che i clandestini ammalati non si facciano più curare dai medici negli ospedali o negli ambulatori per paura di essere denunciati? *_
> ...


* Dubbio.*

*Devo denunciare i miei bambini clandestini e farli rimpatriare e farli vivere lontani dalla loro famiglia?*
*Attendo circolare 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate ma nel mazzo delle notizie da brivido vorrei introdurre anche il fatto che, con il pacchetto sicurezza, la Guardia Nazionale Padana è diventata una sorta di corpo auiliario dello Stato...questo mi ricorda terribilmente i racconti di mia nonna sugli squadroni fascisti...gruppi di privati cittadini armati di bastone che girano per le strade legittimati a picchiare..


 se permetti le ronde dovrebbero controllare e limitare delinquenza e degrado e non mi risulta che abbiano mai pestato nessuno
gli squadroni fascisti erano formati x eliminare fisicamente chi non la pensava come loro politicamente
c'e una bella differenza


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se permetti le ronde dovrebbero controllare e limitare delinquenza e degrado e non mi risulta che abbiano mai pestato nessuno
> *gli squadroni fascisti erano formati x eliminare fisicamente chi non la pensava come loro politicamente*
> c'e una bella differenza


 
Questo era ciò che succedeva in pratica, ma in teoria nacquero come strumento di difesa del regime, no?

E mia nonna mi raccontava che, al tempo del fascismo, si viveva con la porta di casa aperta, perchè nessuno aveva il coraggio di rubare o dar fastidio....


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Questo era ciò che succedeva in pratica, ma in teoria nacquero come strumento di difesa del regime, no?
> 
> E mia nonna mi raccontava che, al tempo del fascismo, si viveva con la porta di casa aperta, perchè nessuno aveva il coraggio di rubare o dar fastidio....


le squadraccie fasciste sono nate ancora prima che il fascismo si insediasse a regime........e nacquero x eliminare fisicamente i "diversi" ovvero socialisti,comunisti,liberali ecc ecc
sul fatto che durante il ventennio non c'erano ladri e delinquenti mi fa un p'o ridere.,magari la situazione era meno grave di quella attuale....ma ti ricordo che all'epoca c'era la miseria della guerra e altro e dove c'e miseria ci sono sempre queste cose


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> le squadraccie fasciste sono nate ancora prima che il fascismo si insediasse a regime........e nacquero x eliminare fisicamente i "diversi" ovvero socialisti,comunisti,liberali ecc ecc
> sul fatto che durante il ventennio non c'erano ladri e delinquenti mi fa un p'o ridere.,magari la situazione era meno grave di quella attuale....ma ti ricordo che all'epoca c'era la miseria della guerra e altro e dove c'e miseria ci sono sempre queste cose


 
Lo so benissimo.
Era una tranquillità di facciata, che nascondeva ben altro.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Febbraio 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Siete pregati di non trascendere.
> 
> Grazie


dire che due coglio ni vuol dire trascendere?!? qui si nega il diritto di criticare gli argomenti!!


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rilassati che mi sembri un po' arrogantello e aggressivo.Sì, la considerazione della gente. Devo spiegartelo in aramaico che i poliziotti in italia non sono molto ben visti e che non è una professione molto ambita?
> dove vivi tu è diverso? se ricordo  di dove sei non mi sembra proprio-

















Evitami, ignorami...non ti rivolgere a me, 
OK?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Evitami, ignorami...non ti rivolgere a me,
> OK?


perchè se no che mi fai?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io mi rivolgo a chi mi pare.
comprì?
continua a ridere va' che ci sono tutti i motivi, sopratutto in questo tred


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè se no che mi fai??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gira al largo...non darmi fastidio!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> gira al largo...non darmi fastidio!


ma chi sei??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dici male .è l'atteggiamento con il quale si parte che fa la differenza.
> un conto è una vigile sorveglianza, *un altro sentirsi giustizieri della notte.*
> e questo è un pericolo che si corre


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Questo era ciò che succedeva in pratica, ma in teoria nacquero come strumento di difesa del regime, no?
> 
> *E mia nonna mi raccontava che, al tempo del fascismo, si viveva con la porta di casa aperta, perchè nessuno aveva il coraggio di rubare o dar fastidio*....


 Poi, sempre grazie al fascismo, anche senza finestre e muri... tante belle bombe angloamericane... solo che i nonni nostalgici spesso questi ricordi li omettono.


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. *Perchè credo che in un paese civile*, l'ordine pubblico debba essere gestito sempre e solo dalle forze di polizia... delegare la sicurezza ad organizzazioni di cittadini rappresenta un fallimento dello stato.
> I giustizieri? Purtroppo ci saranno, non preoccuparti.


paese civile??


----------



## lale75 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se permetti le ronde dovrebbero controllare e limitare delinquenza e degrado e non mi risulta che abbiano mai pestato nessuno
> gli squadroni fascisti erano formati x eliminare fisicamente chi non la pensava come loro politicamente
> c'e una bella differenza


 

Quello che dici, purtroppo, non corrisponde ai racconti di mia nonna, la quale ha sempre rimarcato la profonda somiglianza, anche come modo di porsi dei suoi esponenti e del suo elettorato, fra la Lega ed il fascismo. La Guardia Padana nasce come corpo volontario, una sorta di "proptezione civile" che poi si è spinta un "pò oltre", tanto che il buon Bossi ne parlava, nei suoi comizi, come dell'esercito per liberare la Padania dalla schiavitù di Roma ladrona. E' chiaro che non sarebbe potuta nascere dichiaratamente come corpo militare perchè sarebbe stata illegittima ma ciò non significa che sotto la facciata formale non possano esservi propositi diversi (specie dal momento che sono gli stessi leader di partito a fare espresso riferimento a queste diverse finalità)


----------



## Iris (9 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate ma nel mazzo delle notizie da brivido vorrei introdurre anche il fatto che, con il pacchetto sicurezza, la Guardia Nazionale Padana è diventata una sorta di corpo auiliario dello Stato...questo mi ricorda terribilmente i racconti di mia nonna sugli squadroni fascisti...gruppi di privati cittadini armati di bastone che girano per le strade legittimati a picchiare..


Ma come si inquadra da un punto istituzionale la Guardia Nazionale Padana?
Lo Stato non c'è più? Non esiste una polizia di Stato?
Polizia, Carabinieri, Guardia di Finanza sono armati. 
Poi c'è la municipale, le Forze dell'ordine (manco me li ricordo tutti).
Che li paghiamo a fare tutti questi signori (addestramento, caserme, frizzi e caxxi), se poi dobbiamo farci giustizia alla Sergio Leone?
Boh...evidentemente io ragiono male, o mi ostino a credere nell'esistenza di una democrazia e di una Costituzione di evidente ispirazione Bolscevica.
Santo Dio...è proprio vero che abbiamo il nano che ci meritiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS. Per chi non lo sapessei bolscevichi non avevano una costituzione. La primacostituzione sovietica è del 77 e non può aver ispirato la nostra che è del 48.


----------



## Iris (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> paese civile??


Ognuno ha la civiltà che si merita.


----------



## Iris (9 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Dubbio.*
> 
> *Devo denunciare i miei bambini clandestini e farli rimpatriare e farli vivere lontani dalla loro famiglia?*
> *Attendo circolare
> ...


Organizza un treno speciale per la deportazione.
E che cavolo!!! Tutti sti bambini stranieri pericolosi...
Abbiamo (da sempre)la Mafia al governo, i delinquenti a Montecitorio, i pedofili e i bancarottieri in Vaticano e ci preoccupiamo dei bambinetti delle elementari.


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la civiltà che si merita.


 Questo è certo.


----------



## lale75 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma come si inquadra da un punto istituzionale la Guardia Nazionale Padana?
> Lo Stato non c'è più? Non esiste una polizia di Stato?
> Polizia, Carabinieri, Guardia di Finanza sono armati.
> Poi c'è la municipale, le Forze dell'ordine (manco me li ricordo tutti).
> ...


 


Infatti da un punto di vista istituzionale poteva essere inquadrata solo come corpo volontario di soccorso o giù di lì (in rete si trova lo statuto e a leggerlo pare trattarsi di boy scout); il fatto che volesse essere qualcosa di più e/o di diverso lo si capisce proprio con questa ultima recente "formlizzazione" avvenuta col pacchetto sicurezza del governo. Prima se ti davano una bastonata potevi denunciarli ora non più


----------

